
Facebook flags US Declaration of Independence as hate speech – reports - AnatMl2
https://news.sky.com/story/facebook-flags-us-declaration-of-independence-as-hate-speech-reports-11426650
======
SE4L
I would be interested to know why anyone would consider it hate speech. Maybe
some of the things the founders said or did could be considered that when
looking at it through the lens of modern society. But aside from the King of
England, who does it inspire hate against?

~~~
5580
From the Article:

\---------------------------------------

"Specifically flagged were paragraphs 27 through to 31 of the declaration,
which detail the complaints the founding fathers have with King George III."

"The passage contains racist language, stating: "He has excited domestic
insurrections amongst us, and has endeavoured to bring on the inhabitants of
our frontiers, the merciless Indian Savages whose known rule of warfare, is an
undistinguished destruction of all ages, sexes and conditions."

\---------------------------------------

Calling out any ethnic group as "merciless savages" is considered to be a slur
today.

*I don't know how to format

------
sharemywin
It is hate speech. But, it's historically significant hate speech.

~~~
JPKab
Really? Is that where we are now at?

There comes a point where the entire western world act like spoiled teens,
hating the people who gave them what they have.

~~~
alottafunchata
Thank you.

------
5580
Good, bad, or ugly, it is a historical document written at a time when it
"seemed like a good idea." AI is going to be AI and how you train it is what
it does.

There should be nothing surprising about an AI program detecting the
ethnically abusive language in the DoI and flagging it.

Did they fix it? Yes. Does this make the whole DoI worthless? No, and we
should be fit to learn from mistakes of the past and treasure what is good.

*edit for formatting

------
squozzer
I am not sure what historians / sociologists call it, but there seems to be a
window of time where artifacts / philosophies become not just obsolete, but
are considered deserving of obliteration.

